
Africa's Oldest Trees Are Dying, and Scientists Are Stumped - DoreenMichele
https://news.nationalgeographic.com/2018/06/oldest-tress-africa-baobabs-dead-climate-science/
======
gomox
The very respectable title-fu displayed herein makes me think this might be a
good place for this question: What was a hilariously titled scientific paper
involving zoology (possibly birds) from a few years ago? I've been trying to
find it for a while.

